# Change of symptoms, antibiotics and slippery elm



## mokinz (Feb 19, 2009)

I have just had to undergo a course of antibiotics for a problem tooth (finished the antibios this morning) and have a terrible burning cramping feeling around my diaphragm and gut. This is new to me. My usual symptoms are D, anxiety and more D! My IBS-D seems to have switched to being almost normal, bordering on C but this upper ab pain is awful and keeping me awake at night. It is far worse when lying down. I suspect it is related to the antibios.A very helpful person in a health food store suggested I try slippery elm and probiotics to sooth the gut. But I have questions.1. How do I take slippery elm? It is in powdered form and has a very detailed description of uses on the packet but no directions! The shop assistant said to mix a teaspoon in cold water and drink. When I did this it pretty much turned into a gelatinous blob! Is it supposed to do that?2. I have also purchased some probiotics for the first time but was wondering if it is a waste of time to take them when on antibiotics. Wouldn't the antibiotics kill off the good bugs as quick as I can gobble them down? I will start taking them tonight as my antibios are finished but was curious.3. Last question? Does taking slippery elm which I think is supposed to coat the bowel etc, reduce the ability of the probiotics to 'stick'?Thanks.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

histart taking the probiots NOW!!! ideaaly you should take probiotics at the start of teh antibiotics and carry on taking them for several months after the antibiotics stop.Here are some general guidelines to get teh best from the probiotics.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.slippery elm wont hurt teh probiotics.Take slipper elm however it is directed on the pack as there are several ways to take it depending on how it is presented and teh method of delivery.CHeersIan


----------

